# I got robbed!!!! Newair 281E wineadore build uggghhhhh



## bogiestogie (Jul 22, 2013)

Got my Newair 281E today and had all the items I was gonna use to start the process of getting rid of the plastic smell ready to go: Distilled water, vinegar, baking soda, activated carbon, newspaper, cedar boxes and bowls trays and spray bottle. So I unpacked the unlit, plug it in and started to get the baking soda ready and mixing the water vinegar mixture and decided to take a whiff of the inside while unit was running to see how bad the plastic smell was. Blam took a big sniff and there it was, no plastic smell. I went and got the wife to give it a second opinion sniff and she too said no plastic smell. So I turned it on to coldest temp and left to run errands and after 6hours came back and still no plastic smell. Yes, I am joking and I am very grateful for no smell but feel cheated out of the process of getting it out. Has anyone else had this with their wine cooler???


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

Nice one Ren. Slap your humidifier(s) and sticks in there and post some pics!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Nope, I got all the smell you didn't. I'd still wipe it out thoroughly though. You don't know what's managed to collect on the inner walls.

Congrats anyway.


----------



## bogiestogie (Jul 22, 2013)

Good idea, I don't want that smell to creep in later so will go through all the steps.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Nice! My cooler never stank either. Lucky us?


----------



## bogiestogie (Jul 22, 2013)

Maybe since Newair has recognized on their blog (Don can POST LINKS in my post/ newair wineador blog ) that we are using their units for cigar storage, they are "fixing" the plastic smell on their end now?? i hope this is the case and not that I GOT LUCKY. Cool short interview with Forest on the blog as well.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hopefully mine won't have a smell when it finally arrives, but I'm still going to go through the steps. Neat article and interview with Forrest.


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

mine also had zero odor


----------



## adsuits (Nov 12, 2013)

I have been looking at some Humidors with climate control...both humidity and temperature. I can see that the 281e can handle the temp end, but what is everyone doing about the humidity in these things?


----------



## bogiestogie (Jul 22, 2013)

1.5 LBS HEARTFELT BEADS AND 4 TUBES ONE IN EACH DRAWER IS WHAT i PLAN TO DO.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

bogiestogie said:


> Got my Newair 281E today and had all the items I was gonna use to start the process of getting rid of the plastic smell ready to go: Distilled water, vinegar, baking soda, activated carbon, newspaper, cedar boxes and bowls trays and spray bottle. So I unpacked the unlit, plug it in and started to get the baking soda ready and mixing the water vinegar mixture and decided to take a whiff of the inside while unit was running to see how bad the plastic smell was. Blam took a big sniff and there it was, no plastic smell. I went and got the wife to give it a second opinion sniff and she too said no plastic smell. So I turned it on to coldest temp and left to run errands and after 6hours came back and still no plastic smell. Yes, I am joking and I am very grateful for no smell but feel cheated out of the process of getting it out. Has anyone else had this with their wine cooler???


You obviously were sold a lemon. I'd send it right back! lol. Good one, btw. TCB


----------



## adsuits (Nov 12, 2013)

What about the natural humidity that causes condensation? The Winedor doesn't have the ability to warm the air like a Humidor with full climate regulation (heat & cool). I'm seriously looking at a cabinet humi, and the Newair looks interesting, but the climate issues have me concerned. Anyone had these for any amount of time without condensation issues?


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

My Haier smells like a new sneaker. I've wiped with alcohol, packed it like a Detroit newspaper dispenser, parked a 12 oz box of Arm & Hammer, 20 oz of cat litter.
I am ready to try unscented Febreeze


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

bogiestogie said:


> 1.5 LBS HEARTFELT BEADS AND 4 TUBES ONE IN EACH DRAWER IS WHAT i PLAN TO DO.


I'm doing similarly to you, and will order the HF beads once I get a shipping confirmation from Forrest with one pound in the bottom and top, and then one tube of the 540 or 1080 cubic inch tubes in each of the drawers.


----------



## bogiestogie (Jul 22, 2013)

So I paid for the rush service and its been 3 weeks with no tracking #, and 5 days since I last emailed Forrest for it with no answer. You guys suck keeping Forrest so busy that he can't answer my email lol. I'm in no rush and I know he is probably swamped with all the holiday orders he has received so I will be patient since I know a work of art is headed my way soon. Oh, and yes way better than waiting 12 weeks!


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

i just realized i live 2 miles from you. im in selma. you ever go to cigar uc?


----------



## bogiestogie (Jul 22, 2013)

Not yet plan to go soon, I like Fincks and Spec's. I'm in UC in Olympia, that place is like 3 min from, me but just found out about it.


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

dont expect a lot of stock its a small shop. its the hangout that keeps reeling me in. bad movies and bullshit flow freely!

oh and im right across the street from you near the horse track


----------



## bogiestogie (Jul 22, 2013)

I drive up through there everyday since I work in Schertz and then hit the driving range on lookout rd.


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

we need to herf. give me a shout and ill help you fill up that wineador. i have an identical setup and am out of room already!


----------



## bogiestogie (Jul 22, 2013)

Finally all done, kids have moved in and all is stable and full.


----------



## bogiestogie (Jul 22, 2013)

before drawers

and now with and seasoning


and then finally the move in


----------



## bogiestogie (Jul 22, 2013)

peek inside


----------



## bogiestogie (Jul 22, 2013)

the old apartment left with a few squatters for now, but will be up for sale or trade soon


----------



## TiminBC (Aug 12, 2013)

send it back!


----------



## bogiestogie (Jul 22, 2013)

TiminBC said:


> send it back!


Yeah, I'm not happy at all..... cause it filled up to fast lol Now to plan for #2 .


----------



## tony (Feb 2, 2008)

we have similar tastes, nice collection!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Congratulations on the successful build! :clap2:


----------



## theque (Dec 10, 2013)

Bondo 440 said:


> My Haier smells like a new sneaker. I've wiped with alcohol, packed it like a Detroit newspaper dispenser, parked a 12 oz box of Arm & Hammer, 20 oz of cat litter.
> I am ready to try unscented Febreeze


I have some experience with plastic in my career and I believe what you are smelling (and everyone thinking they are smelling "plastic") is actually the releasing agent used in injected molded plastic. These agents generally evaporate over time, thus airing it out, baking soda or newspaper. But in reality this can be drastically reduced by simply performing a good Dawn soap wash which breaks down the agent and allows it to be removed when you rinse it. After you remove 95% of the agent with dawn, then newspaper and baking soda will finish it off.

FYI, Dawn Ultra is the ultimate consumer based cleaning agent for removing oils.


----------



## Harley3381 (Nov 4, 2008)

theque said:


> I have some experience with plastic in my career and I believe what you are smelling (and everyone thinking they are smelling "plastic") is actually the releasing agent used in injected molded plastic. These agents generally evaporate over time, thus airing it out, baking soda or newspaper. But in reality this can be drastically reduced by simply performing a good Dawn soap wash which breaks down the agent and allows it to be removed when you rinse it. After you remove 95% of the agent with dawn, then newspaper and baking soda will finish it off.
> 
> FYI, Dawn Ultra is the ultimate consumer based cleaning agent for removing oils.


Thanks for the info Ray that should help when I start my Project after christmas is over!


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

theque said:


> a good Dawn soap wash....


Mine was secondhand and may have to do with the dead components I pulled out. But a valid suggestion, I'll give it a try. It's either that or vinegar.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

theque said:


> I have some experience ......
> 
> FYI, Dawn Ultra is the ultimate consumer based cleaning agent for removing oils.


For the record. Your suggestion works, helped a lot. Cut it down to 98 % almost nothing. The rest should air off, probably a little hint on the trays.. 
The only thing I should have done better was use distilled with the Dawn.Out of habit, I used kitchen sink water. 
Was gonna rewipe with distilled... but naa. RH is down because this was following the scrub service and it had been open and empty a while


----------



## bogiestogie (Jul 22, 2013)

What illuminated hygo is that??


----------



## theque (Dec 10, 2013)

Bondo 440 said:


> For the record. Your suggestion works, helped a lot.


I am glad it helped. We swapped from industrial cleaning solution to Dawn by the 50 gallon drum years ago in our factory. I just works, don't know the science, but it does.

Also, I am very interested in that Hygrometer as well. Looks so nice... I must have one...


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

bogiestogie said:


> What illuminated hygo is that??


The hygo you can get on eBlAy. It's a car accessory takes 12 volt. It has a remote ( wire) probe. It also has date, temp, RH, and gets power from the same transformer as my fans, so the " 12.3v" it is also monitoring my available power to the fans. So that's nice. Has a temp alarm function I didn't enable. 
I wired it so I can turn the display light off with an outside switch on the back.

The red display above it is a thermo-switch for the fans. Also probed. Another eBlay item. Glorified programmable relay. 
It's in celcius, but at 72F kicks the fans on.

About $30 did it all.


----------



## Bondo 440 (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh yeah Stogie.. It takes a coin battery but you'll need 12 volts to light it up. But you might be able to get it from the interior light assy of your NewAir.
You'd want to run it off a switch anyway.


----------

